# what kind of tricolor is this?



## jbeetle (Feb 8, 2004)

What tricolor morph is this?


----------



## steelcube (Mar 17, 2004)

the cool kind...


----------



## Michelle (Sep 13, 2004)

well I did find this site, looks like the same picture of that frog.
it says Epipedobates tricolor, Equador, prov. El Oro, Rio Saladillo.
http://www.dendrobatiden-db.de/show.cgi?a=Epipedobates&b=tricolor&c=D
(very cool looking I will add  )
Michelle


----------



## andersonii85 (Feb 8, 2004)

Not really living up to it's name eh (lol)? Looks pretty though.

Beetle- you understand German?

Justin


----------

